# Never used Brinkmann Smoke'n Pit SmokeKing



## jefmker (Jun 6, 2007)

My dad gave me a Brinkman Smoke'n Pit Smoke King vertical smoker, never used it before and had some questions about it.

I noticed there is no vent or anything up top, anybody have a suggestion on how to modify it for one.  Also, the bottom is open around the charcoal bowl, any suggestions on how to adjust the inflow of air.  I figured I need someway to adjust modify the air intake to adjust the temp, I just don't want to open the door.

Any suggestions, much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------

